# Hole Saws



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

Anybody up to speed on the latest and greatest hole saw sets?

What do you use?

What would you prefer?

Pros, cons...


I am wanting to buy the best set out there. I am tired of the cheaper sets. Too many manufacturers to research so I thought I ask you guys for advice. 

I'd like a set that goes up to 8 inch but a minimum of 6 inches diameter. variable length extensions that work for forstner as well as plug type hole saws would be great... Throw a deep core set in the system and I'll be sold


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

lennox or ridgid


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

The new three tooth milwaukee, 10 piece set.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

As far as metal goes, I prefer the Lenox blue hole saws, seem to last longer than the white ones. Don't know why.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Lenox whites. Great saws! Used to get 2 or 3 cuts out of each one in commercial stainless. In softer stuff they last and last. I've never tried the blues.

The Lenox arbors are top notch too. I generally love all their products. Excellent quality stuff.



> The new three tooth milwaukee


How are those? You like them?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Lennox for me as well. I only have experience with the white and on occasion carbide tooth for cast or ductile iron.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

The set I have is made by Starrett, I don't recall where I got it from though, excellent quality hole saw.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Lennox 1 tooth for wood. Stainless I use a greenlee punch set, and greenlee holesaws for metal.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Lennox 1 tooth for wood. Stainless I use a greenlee punch set, and greenlee holesaws for metal.


Greenlee makes good tools. I've used their punches (excellent), but never their holesaws. I have one of their voltage detectors. It's a great tool saver. Got tired of burning holes in tools after people told me, "The power is *definitely* off. Cut it!".


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

futz said:


> Greenlee makes good tools. I've used their punches (excellent), but never their holesaws. I have one of their voltage detectors. It's a great tool saver. Got tired of burning holes in tools after people told me, "The power is *definitely* off. Cut it!".


 Yeah, I borrowed the punch set from a sparky too many times and realized I needed it. Then I saw his hole saws and got a set. They're spendy, but worth it.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> They're spendy, but worth it.


Those electricians have some great tools. I first ran into Klein screwdrivers at an electrical wholesale. Now I own multiple full sets. Best damn screwdrivers in the world! Home Depot stocked them for a while, but now they're gone. Back to crappy Fuller.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

futz said:


> Those electricians have some great tools. I first ran into Klein screwdrivers at an electrical wholesale. Now I own multiple full sets. Best damn screwdrivers in the world! Home Depot stocked them for a while, but now they're gone. Back to crappy Fuller.


 Oh yeah, now that you mention it , I bought a high dollar set of Klein nut drivers. Only ones I could find with a hollow shaft. Great for toilet assembly, shaves off a little time. Why do guys who dont get that dirty have such great tools?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Oh yeah, now that you mention it , I bought a high dollar set of Klein nut drivers. Only ones I could find with a hollow shaft. Great for toilet assembly, shaves off a little time. Why do guys who dont get that dirty have such great tools?


Here we go again, flipping to another subject.  For toilets I use cutoff 3/8" ratchets with deep sockets. I have two little 3" or 3-1/2" handle ratchets in the finish box, one with a 1/2" socket and the other switches between 7/16" and 5/8". If you tend to bump the china with the handle, just wrap some electrical tape around the end to cushion it some. Works like a damn!

PS: Don't use the whole handle for bowls - way too much torque! Finger and thumb, one on the side of the ratchet head and the other choked up against the head on the handle. Plenty tight for bowls. Use the whole handle for Cadet 3 tanks.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

lennox is the way to go. made in good ol USA.


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

better look at what lennox products you buy . a lot of their stuff is china


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I use mostly Lennox for my hole saws. I haven't used one yet, but I was talking to a plumber at the plum. supp. the other day and he swears by the one tooth lennox for wood.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

goob said:


> better look at what lennox products you buy . a lot of their stuff is china


 They're main plant is about 8 miles from my house. USA. Maybe they started importing too? Is any company 100% American anymore?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the lenox one tooth...
I think the guys that don't like them have slow drills.
Spin em fast and feed light...
You'll fly through...:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

milwaukee big hog cutters:thumbup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

futz said:


> Here we go again, flipping to another subject.  For toilets I use cutoff 3/8" ratchets with deep sockets. I have two little 3" or 3-1/2" handle ratchets in the finish box, one with a 1/2" socket and the other switches between 7/16" and 5/8". If you tend to bump the china with the handle, just wrap some electrical tape around the end to cushion it some. Works like a damn!
> 
> PS: Don't use the whole handle for bowls - way too much torque! Finger and thumb, one on the side of the ratchet head and the other choked up against the head on the handle. Plenty tight for bowls. Use the whole handle for Cadet 3 tanks.


Would these work for you?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94011


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

JK949 said:


> Would these work for you?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94011


They might, but I'm not changing. I have long years of habits built up that tell me exactly how tight to go. I'd have to relearn to start with different tools. Also those would be useless for Cad3 tanks. Those things take some torque. The toolbox is FULL already - no new tools, or something else has to get taken out.


----------



## choyboy (Feb 8, 2010)

Have a full set of white Lenox bi-metal hole saws from I believe 3/4" to 6". I have also the Dewalt 4 1/2" hole saw using the same arbor. Couldn't say anything bad about either one.


----------

